# Reset Button Not Working



## DiogoCDS19 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, 
Exactly what tittle says. That's been bugging me for a while now but I couldn't find any information related to the issue so I just ignored it.
Today I had to use the button to reset because I messed up doing something and system froze. Well like always before I force shut down I try to reset but it never works.
This is exactly what happens: I press the reset button then the system pretends to be restarting but it never boots, no beeps no image or anything and thats it.
Been using power button restart if system freezes.
Checked the connections in the motherboard and everything is correctly connected.
Could it be some option in the bios ?

Thanks


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 7, 2013)

You swapped the 2 plugs on motherboard thats the only thing I can see. Usually the problem you describe is that for the power button who goes into StandBy mode when you push the power button.


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Jan 7, 2013)

Well just to be 100% sure I rechecked the connections and its properly connected. Did some testing and found out that it will only reset if I press it twice like: press it once wait like 10 seconds and press again. That way system will reset and boot.
Also tried to reset right after system boots (before windows loads) and it resets with a single press.
After windows loads gotta press it twice like I explained.
Oh and by the way, my motherboard as 2 onboard switches (power and reset) and it does exactly the same if I use the onboard switch.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 7, 2013)

Most reset buttons work with a single tap, but have you tried holding it down like one would a main power button?


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeh, I know most work with single tap, thats why there should be something wrong.
Happens the same if I hold it down, 1 single tap and it stays there forever doing nothing with a dark screen


----------



## m&m's (Jan 7, 2013)

Even if it looks correctly connected, try to unplug the motherboard power connector (24pins), verify that there is not dust and replug it.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 7, 2013)

I guess there is à function in the board bios that make you choose how to use the reset button.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2013)

or a broken switch


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Jan 7, 2013)

Its probably broken I guess. 
Thanks for all the help anyway.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 7, 2013)

If the screen goes black from one press i don't see how the button is broken, Are you sure you haven't changed how windows reacts to that button when you press it?


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Jan 7, 2013)

animal007uk said:


> If the screen goes black from one press i don't see how the button is broken, Are you sure you haven't changed how windows reacts to that button when you press it?



I don't know... It goes black but system doesn't boot.
No I didn't change anything.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 7, 2013)

DiogoCDS19 said:


> I don't know... It goes black but system doesn't boot.
> No I didn't change anything.



Hmm it is a strange one, I will serch round the net to see if i can find any info and update this post if i manage to find anything.


----------

